# VR-Neuling mit Rift-S - Erfahrungs- und Vergleichswerte



## PureLuck (1. April 2020)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich bin seit Montag Besitzer einer Rift-S und habe mir natürlich direkt auch HL:Alyx zum Start gegönnt.
Eins vorab: es ist einfach cool, ich bekomme das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. 

Allerdings wird der Spielspaß von etwas beeinflusst, von dem ich nicht weiß, ob es sich ändern/einstellen lässt oder einfach für VR normal ist. Und diese Fragen kann ich jetzt erst stellen, nachdem ich etwas Zeit in der VR verbracht habe.

1) Screendoor Effekt - ist spürbar vorhanden, ist auch ok, hätte aber gedacht, das wurde bei der Rift-S besser gemacht
Frage: Sorgt der Screendoor Effekt ebenfalls dafür, dass es den Eindruck macht, man schaut einen Retrofilm auf einem Röhrenfernseher? Vor allem von den Farben und der Beleuchtung her? Oder ist das ein anderes VR Phänomen?

2) Schärfegrad naher Objekte, Augenbewegung - Mir ist klar, dass es beim Headset einen relativ kleinen Sweetspot beim Aufsetzen gibt, mit dem das Bild scharf wird. Ich bekomme die mMn auch recht gut justiert.
Frage: Ist es normal, dass nahe Objekte nicht scharf dargestellt werden? (z.B. Halte ich in HL:A die Pistole direkt vor meine Nase, ist sie einfach unscharf. Oder die coolen Gloves und die Hände allgemein, alle Feinheiten lassen sich nicht erkennen und diese sind irgenwie immer etwas unscharf). Und wenn ich meine Augen bewege, wird es zu den Rändern hin auch komplett unscharf. Ist das normal, dass man möglichst immer geradeaus schauen und den ganzen Kopf zum Umschauen nutzen sollte?

Bin ich als Flat-Gamer (so heißt das wohl?! ) möglicherweise etwas zu verwöhnt, was Auflösung und Schärfe angeht?

Flüssigkeit finde ich übrigens ok. Hab 2 Stunden HL:A durchweg gespielt, ohne Motion Sickness Erscheinungen oder ähnliches. Beim Umschauen per Kopfbewegung sind die 80Hz ausreichend und per Stick (bisl schneller) hakt es nur geringfügig. Für mich auszuhalten.


----------



## yingtao (1. April 2020)

Screendoor Effekt ist durch das LCD Display zwar besser als z.B. bei OLED Displays, durch die Auflösung und Pixeldichte ist er aber trotzdem vorhanden. Zu den Farben kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich die Rift S nur kurz ausprobiert hatte, kann mir aber vorstellen dass es auch am verwendeten Display liegt.

Schärfegrad kann an der IPD (Pupillenabstand) liegen. Bei der Rift S ist die fest auf 65mm eingestellt und per Software wird versucht andere Abstände zu simulieren. IPD kann man per Linieal und einem Spiegel messen oder wenn man ein iPhone X oder neuer hat (wichtig ist die Tiefenkamera) kann man sich die kostenlose Exe Measure App herunterladen wo der Abstand gemessen wird. Das es zum Rand hin unscharf wird ist aber normal.


----------



## PureLuck (1. April 2020)

Du meinst also, auch wenn ich mir in HL:A etwas direkt vor die Nase halte, sollte es komplett scharf sein?

Könnten außer IPD auch irgendwelche Einstellungen vom SteamVR mit hineinspielen?


----------



## TweakerNerd (1. April 2020)

Welche Grafikkarte hast du im System und wie sind die settings bei Alyx? Bin von einer gtx 1070 auf eine rtx 2070 super umgestiegen.

Sieht schärfer aus jetzt, naja wichtig sind die 80 fps damit dir nicht übel wird. 

MfG


----------



## PureLuck (1. April 2020)

TweakerNerd schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarte hast du im System und wie sind die settings bei Alyx? Bin von einer gtx 1070 auf eine rtx 2070 super umgestiegen.
> 
> Sieht schärfer aus jetzt, naja wichtig sind die 80 fps damit dir nicht übel wird.
> 
> MfG



Spiele auf einer übertakteten 1070. Die Einstellungen stehen auf "High Fidelity". Die 80FPS scheinen kein Problem zu sein. Mit Übelkeit habe ich nicht zu kämpfen.

Edit:

Was mich halt wundert ist, dass ich ja im Sweetspot der Rift-S scharf sehe, solang ich das Objekt nicht direkt vor der Nase habe.
Da fällt die IPD als Einflussfaktor doch eigentlich raus, oder nicht?


----------



## TweakerNerd (1. April 2020)

Halt mal ein Auge zu und gucke mal wie es dann ist. Ich fange auch immer an zu schielen. 

Also die Mitte ist halt immer scharf und der Rand nicht. Das spart Rechenleistung, pass bloß auf deine Augen auf. 

Immer mal ne Pause machen weil das blinzeln weniger wird und die displays direkt auf die Augen ballern.


----------



## PureLuck (1. April 2020)

Nach etwas mehr Recherche, speziell zu dem Problem mit nahen Objekten bin ich vermutlich auf die Antwort gestoßen, die da lautet: accommodation vergence conflict.
Nunja, dann ist das halt so.  Wird mir den Spaß nicht großartig verderben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. April 2020)

Das sollte sich mit etwas Gewöhnung aber geben. Möglicherweise sorgt dein Augenabstand dafür, dass du bei sehr nahen Objekten auch schon durch die inneren, weniger scharfen Randbereiche der Optik schaust, aber die Augen gewöhnen sich da mit der Zeit dran und es ist ja auch nicht unbedingt realitätsnah, sich ständig Objekte 20 cm vor die Nase zu halten. Der Sweetsport der Rift S gehört bereits zu einem der größten am Markt und auch von der Tiefenschärfe her finde ich sämtliche Oculus-Brillen etwas besser als zum Beispiel die Vive. (Das mag aber auch vom persönlichen Hang zu Nah-/Fernsichtigkeit abhängen. Wenn ich meine Augen entspanne, entschwindet der Fokus eindeutig in die Ferne und die Rift simuliert definitiv eher einen Fokuspunkt in Richtung unendlich. Kurzsichtige haben damit vermutlich eher ein Problem.)

Zur anderen Fragen: Der feine Screendoor-Effekt der aktuellen Headset-Generation (setz dir mal eine Vive auf, ehe du jammerst. ) erinnert nur ganz entfernt an Lochmasken-CRTs und sollte keinen Einfluss auf die Farben haben. Je nach Vergleichsobjekt hat die Rift S trotz ihres LCD-Rückschritts gegenüber dem Vorgänger, aber möglicherweise einfach ein besseres Kontrastverhältnis und vor allem kein einfallendes Streulicht auf dunklen Bildbereichen. Gute LCDs können die durchaus die gleiche Farbqualität erreichen, aber wer nur Gaming-TNs gewöhnt ist, fühlt sich möglicherweise an die bessere Farbqualität früherer Tage erinnert.


----------



## deady1000 (6. April 2020)

An den Fliegengittereffekt gewöhnt man sich schnell. 
Hab's letztens nochmal krass gemerkt:

Besitze seit Weihnachten die Oculus Quest* mit 1600x1440 pro Auge und spiele seit dem nur noch damit. Auch über Link spiele ich damit meine ganzen Rift Spiele. Zuvor hatte ich die Oculus Rift CV1 mit 1200x1080 pro Auge und habe damit gespielt. Damals habe ich den SDE schnell ausgeblendet und er fiel mir eigentlich dann nicht mehr störend auf, außer beim Lesen von Texten oder bei Onward, wenn man mal sehr weit in die Ferne sieht um Feinde zu spotten oder vielleicht bei Simulationen, wo man Cockpitanzeigen lesen muss. Ansonsten hatte ich nie Probleme. Bei bewegten Bildern achtet man nicht auf die Pixel. Das Gehirn blendet das alles aus. 

So dann habe ich wie gesagt, nachdem ich eigentlich nur noch mit der Quest spiele, letztens noch einmal auf die Rift zurückgewechselt und war erstaunt wie heftig der SDE doch war. Er fällt einem erst wieder richtig auf, wenn man mal besseres gewohnt war. Man gewöhnt sich echt an alles. 

Ich muss mich bei der Quest schon regelrecht konzentrieren damit mir die Pixel auffallen. Und ich hab beidseits die volle Sehkraft. Hätte ich ne Pimax, dann sähe das wohl anders aus. 

Die Rift hab ich vor 3 Wochen übrigens für 300€ inkl Zubehör verkauft. 

PS: Die (gemoddete) Quest mit Link ist in jeder Hinsicht deutlich besser als die Rift CV1. Und das Tracking ist 1A. Kann es ja beurteilen. 

*gemoddet mit dem Deluxe Audio Strap und VRCover für Komfort und Sound


----------



## eatMagnetic (15. April 2020)

> Nach etwas mehr Recherche, speziell zu dem Problem mit nahen Objekten bin ich vermutlich auf die Antwort gestoßen, die da lautet: accommodation vergence conflict.



Ahh! Jetzt kann ich das Kind beim Namen nennen! Also ich hab eine vom Optiker gemessene IPD von 65.5 (und dazu kommt noch asymmetrisch... 33 links, 32.5 rechts.)  - aber ich habe den gleichen Effekt wenn ich mir beispielsweise die Handschuhe zu nahe vors Gesicht halte, aber das muss schon extrem realitätsfern nahe sein.

Habe mir die Augen letzten Monat vermessen lassen, und da ich Brillenträger bin, wollte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt immer meine Brille unter die Rift S anziehen. Deshalb habe ich mir bei VROptician aufsetzbare Linsen inklsv. Blaufilter gekauft. Dadurch, dass man Linsen mit asymmetrischer IPD bestellen kann, ist mein Bereich gegen den Rand in dem ich nicht mehr scharf sehe kleiner geworden.

Den Blaufilter habe ich auch auf meinen Brillengläsern und die von ZEISS werben auch damit, dass keine falschen Farben damit gezeigt werden, was ich bestätigen kann. Der Blaufilter macht das ganze sogar noch ein bisschen wärmer und kräftiger, was ich nur empfehlen kann! Tatsächlich gibt es auch aufsetzbare Linsen von VROptician ohne Stärke, aber mit Blaufilter. Für 90€ allerdings eine etwas teure Angelegenheit wenn es nur "Schutzkappen" sind.

Bin auf jeden Fall sehr von der Rift S begeistert. Kann es kaum erwarten die nächste Generation zu sehen und zu erleben!


----------



## deady1000 (15. April 2020)

Danke für den positiven Erfahrungsbericht mit den Linsen von VROptician bzw VROptiker. Hatte die schon früher gesehen und einigen Freunden empfohlen, die selbst Brillenträger sind und sich vor VR gesträubt haben.


----------

